# OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"



## OC-Junk (8. Mai 2010)

Hi Ich und mein Freund(ArcticEnergy) wollen anfangen uns selbst Pöte zu bauen. Anfangs erstmal einen CPU Pot für jeden, dazu haben wir schon folgende Sachen besorgt:
-2x Kupferrohre 3,5cm Durchmesser 
-2x Rundkupferstangen 5cm Durchmesser(bestellt)

Wir haben keine CNC Fräse da, nur ne Standbohrmaschine und en große Klemme (komm im Moment nich auf den Fachbegriff).
Dieser Thread soll dazu dienen uns zu helfen, also uns Tipps zu geben und um über unser späteres Ergebniss zu urteilen.

Also viel spaß bei unserer kleinen "Parodie" 

PS: Parodie weil wir beide bei dem Projekt neu Land betreten und die ein oder andere komische Aktion zustande kommen kann.


----------



## ArcticEnergy (8. Mai 2010)

Dann fang ich mal an was zu schreiben^^

Also... auf den beiden bildern sieht man unsere beiden Kupferrohre.
Demnächst folgen noch weitere bilder bezüglich der Pöte, aber zuerst heißt es mal auf die Rundkupferstangen warten.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Mai 2010)

Euer Projekt in Ehren,aber wie wollt ihr ein Stück 5cm Kupferstange in ein 3,5cm Rohr bekommen wenn ihr keine Maschinen habt?
Rohre und Wellen gibt es in vielen Abmessungen.
Einmal hier
Wilms Metall-Markt
und einmal hier
Wilms Metall-Markt

Da gibt es Paarungen die bedeutend besser passen und deren Maß ihr evt auch mit Schleifpapier angleichen könnt.
Habt ihr die Möglichkeit zu löten?

Edit:
Ah,ich seh gerade ihr kommt aus der alten Heimat.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Mai 2010)

Sollen die Kupferstangen als Böden dienen?

Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Pot in der Hand, aber ich glaube, wenn der Boden relativ dick ist, kann man die Temperatur stabiler halten, und wenn er dünner ist, dann man die Kälte schneller aufbauen...

Wie wollt ihr die Struktur im Boden machen, und für was sollen die Pötte sein? DICE oder LN2?

€dit, @Schnitzel: das ist doch bei vielen Pötten so, dass der Boden dicker ist, und die restlichen 1,5cm bzw. 0,75cm Dicke werden mit Isolierung gemacht...

Wie wollt ihr die Teile eigentlich zusammenbekommen? Löten, Schweißen?
Und wie Befestigt ihr die Pötte auf den Boards, da braucht ihr dann ja auch noch Metallplatten und lange Schrauben.


----------



## OC-Junk (8. Mai 2010)

Also wir haben das so gemacht weil wir das Rohr mit dem Boden verschweißen (hab ich da also en gerät) den teil der vom boden übersteht nutzen wir für die halterung. So hab ich mir das gedacht

Edit: Die Pöte sollen für DICE sein erstmal könnte man aber denke ich auch Problem los mit LN2 betreiben. Struktur wird in Form von reingebohrten löchern da sein. Also M4 Gewindestangen bekomm ich im Baumarkt und das Zeug für die halterung auch. Wir machen unsere aber erstmal aus Holz.

@ Schnitzel: Die Rohre hatte ArcticEnergy schon deshalb diese Rohre ^^


----------



## OC-Junk (11. Mai 2010)

UPDATE:

Heute sind die Rundstangen angekommen  so ein Teil wiegt 900g
Freitag gehts dann los mit bearbeiten etc. Hier Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArcticEnergy (11. Mai 2010)

Endlich sind die Rundkupferstangen da. 
Freitag wird dann die Struktur gemacht und die Rohre draufgesetzt.
Aber als erstes geht's mal zum Baumarkt alles für die Halterung holen.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habs anders gemacht.
Ich hab den Boden bündig eingelassen und hab als Anschlag für dir Halterung ein Stück vom Rohr genommen.
Das habe ich aufgesägt,ein wenig aufgebogen und dann über das Rohr vom Pot geschoben.

So sah meiner vor dem löten aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...emkuehl-bilder-laberthread-15.html#post296466

Heute abend mach ich mal Fotos vom fertigen wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## OC-Junk (11. Mai 2010)

Jo wär nett wenn du Bilder hochlädst


----------



## ArcticEnergy (11. Mai 2010)

Zeig uns wie du das gemacht hast ..... 
Bilder sind immer besser als Text xD


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

Wo habt ihr das Kupfer eigentlich bestellt?
Normalerweise sträuben sich die größeren schon mal leicht Kleinstmengen zu verkaufen.


----------



## OC-Junk (11. Mai 2010)

Bei Wilms Metallmarkt und die Rohre hatten wir schon

Update: Bin gerade dabei schonmal die Böden der Rundkupferstangen plan zu schleifen (also die seite die später auf der cpu aufliegt) das ist vielleicht eine Arbeit, naja der erste ist fertig und der andere halb. 
PS: hab um 15:05 angefangen

Hier Bilder von den fertig geschliffenen Rundstangen. Am freitag nachdem die Löcher und alles gebohrt sind und die Pöte zusammen gelötet/geschweißt sind wird nochmal geschliffen und dann richtig auf poliert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Mit ein wenig Verspätung.
Fotos vom nackten Pot muß ich neue machen,da komm ich aber heute nicht mehr zu.

Edit:
Ich kann euch nur empfehle das schleifen und polieren nach dem löten zu machen.
Ihr kriegt sonst das heulen.


----------



## OC-Junk (12. Mai 2010)

Jo hab ja nur schonmal den Planschliff gemacht weil das hätte dann an dem Tag noch zu lange gedauert  OH ja löten das kann hässlich werden muss es aber nicht hoffen wir mal


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Wie groß habt ihr den vor zu bohren bzw welche größe hat ihr zur Verfügung?
und wie lang ist eigentich eure Welle?
Da ihr ja nur ein 35mm Rohr habt wird es wohl das beste sein abgestuft ein großes loch zu bohren.


----------



## OC-Junk (12. Mai 2010)

Hmm wir hatten eigentlich an 5x7mm und den rest mit 5,5mm zu bohren also viele kleine so 2,5cm in den boden hinein. also bis 1cm hab ich da an bohrern. Kann ja mal Contact und der8auer anschreiben ob die noch tipps haben. Also ein großes loch haben wir nich die möglichkeit zu sag ich jetzt mal, aber danke für den Rat.


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2010)

Am besten wäre es das innere auszudrehen oder eine entsprechend große Bohrung zu machen um eine Passung für das Rohr zu haben.

Zum Inneren:
Du solltest eher größere und tiefere Löcher bohren. Hilft vorallem beim Benchen mit DICE da dann die "Krümel" auch in die Löcher passen.


----------



## OC-Junk (12. Mai 2010)

Was für Größen würdest du nehmen wie gesagt das Rohr hat en Durchmesser von 3,5cm da bleibt auch nicht mehr so viel Platz zum bohren aber dann sollte ich lieber große Löcher bohren dafür weniger, wenn ich dich da jetzt richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2010)

Jep genau.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innerer Lochkreis hat einen Durchmesser von 20mm


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Das Problem bei diese anordnung sehe ich da drin das die Löcher extrem tief sein werden.
Bei 10mm wird das eng die Kälte dahin zu bekommen wo sie sein soll.
Da räume ich einem 5-Fach abgestuftem Design bessere Leistungswerte ein.
Roman,du bist da firmer drin.
Wenn du weißt wie ich das meine hau mal eben eine Skizze aufs Brett.


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2010)

Jep da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings hat er nur Bohrer bis 10mm zur Verfügung... Und da fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein Design ein um eine wesentlich bessere Leistung zu erreichen.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

OK.
Ihr würdet sicherlich besser fahren wenn ihr den Boden dünner macht, so um die 25mm.
Dann könnt ihr 12mm tief bohren und habt noch eine Restbodenstärke von 13mm.
Und ich würde euch wirklich ans Herz legen euch Rohe mit 50mm Innendurchmesser zu besorgen,das verdoppelt fast eure Kontaktfläche
 weill ihr dann den kompletten Boden zur verfügung habt.

Dann müsstet ihr nur die Halterung ungefähr so bauen wie ich.


----------



## OC-Junk (12. Mai 2010)

Ich kann auch noch mal nachschauen ob ich größere habe. Wie meint ihr das mit 5-fach abgestumpft wär doch nett wenn ich dazu auch sone tolle grafik bekomme 

EDIT: ach so großen bohrer en stück dann kleiner und so weiter ?


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Mai 2010)

Du wirst nach dem Bohren und dem Löten heulen, wenn du deine Kupferböden dir anschaust.
Wie groß sind die Kupferböden?


----------



## OC-Junk (12. Mai 2010)

Die sind 5cm Durchmesser und 5cm hoch. Habe gerade meinen alten Herrn gefragt der meinte wir haben noch was womit ich dann son großes loch reinmachen kann fast wie bei ner fräse so hier soweit ich das erkennen kann http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/extrem-ubertakter-picture14902-eis-im-pot.html
sollte ich das dann lieber so machen?

Oder ehr so hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Mai 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus, so, wie auf deinem eingefügtem Bild!
Wenn du noch ein i - Tüpfelchen draufsetzten willst, bohr dann noch mit eine, 20er oder größerem Bohrer ein Loch. Für solche Dinge kannst du auch zu einer Dreherei in deiner Nähe fahren, so eine 20er Bohrung kostet bestimmt nicht mehr wie ein paar Bier.


----------



## OC-Junk (13. Mai 2010)

Mal sehn aber wenn ich das so wie auf dem Bild mit den Rundstangen mach sollte das doch eigentlich reichen. Werden wir dann sehn kann dann zwischen durch ja mal bilder machen und so.


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du ja mit deinem Freser eine Struktur reinbringen?


----------



## OC-Junk (13. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade mal dran gedacht ob man mit nem Senker da so ca 2,5-cm rein bohrt weil dann hat man ja eigentlich sone Kegelform drine.


----------



## CoNtAcT (14. Mai 2010)

Das würde doch reichen, aber bitte Schneideöl verwenden. 
Ganz wichtig für deine Bohrer, Senker und was noch alles.


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

Jo hat mein Vater mir auch schon ans Herz gelegt aber danke nochmals


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

So Wir haben unsere Arbeit erledigt und die Pöte sind fertig!!!

Hier Bilder vom fertigen Pot(Herstellungsbilder kommen weil ArctigEnergy die auf seiner Cam hat und zur Zeit kein Internet hat)


----------



## Ston3 (14. Mai 2010)

wieviel hat euch das ganze nun so gekostet?


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

Rohre umsonst , Runststangen(Böden) 38€ mit schneiden und versand etc. , Lötzeug und Gewindestangen 9€



Wie findet ihr die Pöte so vom ersten Eindruck her ?
Haben da drine jetzt en 13mm loch das ca 2,5cm tief ist dann noch mit dem Senker so weit wie möglich rein, aber der ging nich bis auf den Boden.


PS: Bevor wir weiter bauen holen wir uns einen 25-35mm Bohrer oder wir gehen an die Drehbank der Schule


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus.
Für den oberen Teil bekommt ihr die Iso definitiv im Baumarkt, 50mm für unten gibts da aber in der Regel nicht.
Da könnt ihr ja mal beim GWS-Monteur eures Vertrauens vorsprechen.


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

Gerade mal gewogen also nur der pot wiegt 1,22kg (meiner) der von ArcticEngery wiegt 1,5. Mit Halterung und so wiegt meiner dann auch so umd die 1,5kg.


----------



## ArcticEnergy (14. Mai 2010)

Soo....
hier sind endlich die Bilder vom Bauen.


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bestellung absofort möglich*

Kleine Info zu den Pöten die ich bauen würde:
-60mm Druchmesser *60mm Rundstange
-50mm Druchmesser*250mm Kupferrohr

Struktur: Gebohrt ein großes Loch siehe Thread Bilder, werde mir aber noch einen größeren zulegen.
Halterung:4x M4 Gewindestangen ,8xM4 Unterlegscheiben , 12xM4 Muttern
Isolierung: Entweder ohne Pot ist dann billiger oder mit Knete


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Bei allem Respekt,du willst die doch wohl nicht wirklich verkaufen?


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Wieso nicht??? 
Allerdings würde ich dann schon eine Halterung aus POM anfertigen.
Ich bin aber mal aufjedenfall gespannt was die Dinger leisten.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Nunja,die handwerkliche Ausführung ist - sagen wir mal - verbesserungswürdig.
Für den Eigengebrauch ziemlich egal und auch die Holzplatte wird ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Für einen Verkauf muß da aber imho mehr kommen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Soweit ich weiss wollen die beiden noch POM Halterungen bauen.


----------



## OC-Junk (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Kommt ja noch alles falls es zum verkaufen kommt das sind sozusagen erstmal unsere Prototypen 
Und wenn wir die verkaufen dann sind die an Einsteiger gerichtet, weil Profibauer gibt es schon genug.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Hast du den Kupferboden nicht eingespannt?
Mir ist mal ein 40er Bohrer (durch meinen Fehler!!) zerplatz, weil ich den Kupferboden nicht mittig fixiert habe. 
Das Resultat:
Aus meinem Bauch haben sie 2 Stunden die Splitter rausopperiert, plus zwei Wochen liegen!!!! Und für meine Bohrmaschiene habe ich ca. 400€ an Materialkosten benötigt, um diese wieder in den alten Zustand zu bringen.


----------



## OC-Junk (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Zum Anfang hab ich den Boden beim Bohren festgehalten mit Arbeitshandschuhen irgendwann wurde das doch zu heiß dann habe ich meinen Vater gefragt der hat uns dann sone geile Zange gegeben damit haben wir die böden dann eingespannt und gehalten.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Mach das nicht, glaube mir, die 100€ für einen Schraubstock lohnen sich!


----------



## OC-Junk (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Tun es auch schraubzwengen weil davon habe ich noch viele? Also dann auf jeder seite eine dann sollte der Boden doch auch fest sein.

Nochwas wie bekomm ich den Pot am besten sauber hab so an Essigreiniger gedacht?
Hab das Rohr nochmal abgenommen und mehr Struktur reingebohrt der Senker brauchte einfach was wo der greifen konnte hab dann das Kupfer immer angeschliffen und dann ging das jetzt. Verlötet ist er auch wieder hat jetzt 2,8cm durchmesser das erste loch und geht 1cm rein dann 1,3cm druchmesser und 1,5cm tief.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: OC-Junk & ArcticEnergy in "Die Pot-bau Parodie"(Fertig)   Bei Interesse melden*

Ich lege die Kupferteile immer über Nacht in ein Essigbad! Geht spitze!


----------



## OC-Junk (26. November 2010)

So Leutz hab ma wieder bissel am Pot rumgebastelt. Sind 7 neue Löcher dazu gekommen und das alte habe ich auf 4,2cm runter gebohrt, genauso wie die neuen. Das eine Loch war ne fehlbohrung da ich abgerutscht bin (in der schräge bohren is echt mist). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich über euer Feedback
Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. November 2010)

Nicht schlecht 

Kannst du vielleicht nochmal den Link posten, wo du das Kupfer kaufst?

lg


----------



## OC-Junk (26. November 2010)

Kla das kauf ich bei http://www.wilmsmetall.de

Bin selbst mal gespannt wie sich der Pot jetzt verhält. Muss nur erstma Geld für en i7 system zusammen bekommen damit ich mein q6600 zum benchen ranziehen kann und etc.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. November 2010)

Danke 

Sag mal wie viel wiegt der Pot eigentlich?


----------



## OC-Junk (26. November 2010)

Also jetzt wiegt er nur noch 1,192kg sollte aber immer noch genug sein für ein Dice-Pot, find ich persönlich.


----------

